# Lounge area



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

In the next few days each country will be given a lounge area to chat about off topic subjects thus leaving the main board for discussions, questions on living in South Africa.
The lounge will be subject to moderating but will be a bit more open, however on saying that I will still delete intimate details of a sexual nature plus bodily function details... 


Johanna


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

can we have a tv and coffee machine in our lounge as well


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Stevan said:


> can we have a tv and coffee machine in our lounge as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Johanna said:


>


I take your reaction to be a "no" then?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Joaschim said:


> I take your reaction to be a "no" then?


Never!!! Who is going to make sure that there will always be coffee?
:ranger: :eyebrows:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Never!!! Who is going to make sure that there will always be coffee?
> :ranger: :eyebrows:


Its the "Wimmins" job.:bounce:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Its the "Wimmins" job.:bounce:



No discrimination here!


You male chauvinist ! :couch2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Johanna said:


> No discrimination here!
> 
> 
> You male chauvinist ! :couch2:


Well, you did say that the lounge will be a bit more relaxed... :boxing:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> No discrimination here!
> 
> 
> You male chauvinist ! :couch2:


Not Discriminating at all, at all! since we gave the women the vote and freed the slaves the world has collapsed!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Not Discriminating at all, at all! since we gave the women the vote and freed the slaves the world has collapsed!




and who are WE?
:boxing:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Johanna said:


> and who are WE?
> :boxing:


"we" as in the _formally _empowered!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Joaschim said:


> "we" as in the _formally _empowered!


:washing::washing::washing:


Oh well, barefoot and whatever.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Johanna said:


> :washing::washing::washing:
> 
> 
> Oh well, barefoot and whatever.......


or is that _formerly_?! :Cry:


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

come now stop this bickering. :couch2:

now you women folk off to the kitchen to make coffe a snacks whilst us men discuss important stuff that you wouldnt understand..


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Stevan said:


> come now stop this bickering. :couch2:
> 
> now you women folk off to the kitchen to make coffe a snacks whilst us men discuss important stuff that you wouldnt understand..


Yep, great idea Johanna! Now mine is white, b]no sugar and a nice roast beef sandwich as well thank you!!

Right men, time for some serious stuff - rugby, braais, beer and all those things the girls can't stick their noses in..................:clap2:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Stevan said:


> come now stop this bickering. :couch2:
> 
> now you women folk off to the kitchen to make coffe a snacks whilst us men discuss important stuff that you wouldnt understand..


:confused2: How many women do you see around here? :cheer2::deadhorse:


----------



## vicky0330 (Nov 8, 2010)

*What do you do?*

 What do you do? And what Lounge? I don't understand it very well. :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

